#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  looking bungalow or small appartement for rent

## chrissamui

hi, next month ( May ) I will be in samui, i need a small bungalow or appartment for long term rental, need no A/C or luxury to much. Any suggestions at reasonable price.

----------


## Melanie

Hi Chris, perhaps contact Derick (plus 66 860921764) and he can put u in contact with the lovely Thai family that we rent from. It's a small, brand new charming bungalow... 1 bedroom small kitchen and living area with patio. I think rent is pretty excellent for this position and bungalow. Good luck. Melanie.

----------

